# Lamp for a faunarium



## ClaireMK (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi, hope someone can advise me. I've done a search but can find nothing that deals with faunariums. My little crestie hatchling is kept in a faunarium but the heat mat isn't really keeping the heat up enough in the day time now the weather is getting colder (well it is in our house!). If I get a bigger heat mat then it will cover too much space so can I use a lamp? Obviously I'll have to hang it above the faunarium somehow, but would it damage it? Also what would be the best bulb to get? And thermostat, a dimmer one? The temperature is hovering about 70*F in the day and is only going to get colder during the winter and I want to be ready. I want to get the temperature up a bit more than 70*F anyway.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

What size enclosure is it?

For the larger ones of these the 8watt natural sunlight lamp would be great, a nice gentle useful 2% uv and gentle heat. I take it that the mat is stated?

John.




ClaireMK said:


> Hi, hope someone can advise me. I've done a search but can find nothing that deals with faunariums. My little crestie hatchling is kept in a faunarium but the heat mat isn't really keeping the heat up enough in the day time now the weather is getting colder (well it is in our house!). If I get a bigger heat mat then it will cover too much space so can I use a lamp? Obviously I'll have to hang it above the faunarium somehow, but would it damage it? Also what would be the best bulb to get? And thermostat, a dimmer one? The temperature is hovering about 70*F in the day and is only going to get colder during the winter and I want to be ready. I want to get the temperature up a bit more than 70*F anyway.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## ClaireMK (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks. It's the large Exo Terra faunarium, standard height and yes the mat has a mat stat. Would I need a dimmer stat for the lamp?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

No these type of lamps can mot be run via a stat. 

The mat would simply be onnless because of the heat generated by the 12" lamp.

As the rhac grows you will need a bigger enclosure and the lamp would be transferable as the animal grows.

The controller is ACR08
The lamp is FSU08
the reflector is ALR08

They are available in all good shopsnand online in the usual outlets.

John. 




ClaireMK said:


> Thanks. It's the large Exo Terra faunarium, standard height and yes the mat has a mat stat. Would I need a dimmer stat for the lamp?


----------

